
Interview with Jeremy Howard on Deep Learning, Kaggle, Data Science, and More - jph00
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/01/exclusive-interview-jeremy-howard-deep-learning-kaggle-data-science.html
======
nl
This is a good interview. I particularly like his point about learning through
Kaggle competitions. Kaggle gets a lot of criticism for not being 'real world'
enough, which is all true. But at the same time it is also true there is no
better place to learn ML optimisation, and it turns out that a lot of of the
things that you learn there are actually useful in the real world.

